# Tax % on laptops



## latino_ansari (Jul 8, 2007)

Hey guys can anyone tell me how much DELL charges tax% on its laptops. I have configured a Dell Inspirion 1520 for Rs.48,650 without tax. So how much will its cost be with the Tax included?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 8, 2007)

Well depends on ur state !!! some state has VAT some doest, like in Kolkata, for all computer related product one has to pay 4 % TAX (VAT) only !!!!


----------



## Lucky_star (Jul 9, 2007)

^^^Kolkata only 4% tax/vat?

Got to be kidding.
Here its 10% I suppose.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 9, 2007)

Yes, its 4% VAT as TAX, thats it..

But where are u ??


----------



## Lucky_star (Jul 9, 2007)

I am from Bhubaneswar, Orissa. And the costs of consumer products are very high here


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 9, 2007)

> I am from Bhubaneswar, Orissa. And the costs of consumer products are very high here



I have been there (In hotels) !! and in sub-urbans or Bhubanswar also... (Kanan Bihar, near KIIT, in the way to Nandan Kanan Zoo)...

I felt every thing was costlier than Kolkata !!! well not as one outsider (I went there to meet some one who lives there), i felt that every stuff is costlier than Kolkata !!!!

On topic, Take a look at this one... Some one in another forum is getting this one from US with Global warrenty !!!

C2D T7100 (2 GHz, 2MB L2, 667MHz)
1GB DDR-II 667MHz
X3150 (Mobile G965)
160 GB
15.4" Wide screen

All these for USD 900 (Rs. 37k)

*www.shopping.hp.com/webapp/shoppin...t_code=RV153UA#ABA&tab=overview#defaultAnchor


----------



## latino_ansari (Jul 9, 2007)

Hey i want tax % in Bangalore for the Dell Inspirion 1520 that i quoted above?


----------

